# Budgie Dropping



## RIJUROZY (Nov 2, 2013)

Please advice what is the issue with budgie dropping it looks since 2 weeks although he is healthy and active.


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

Best advise I could give would be to take your budgie to and Avian vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did the droppings change after a change in your bird's diet?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

It's best to have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet who can properly diagnose and prescribe the correct treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"*


----------

